# Part time Coding Position in Bucks County



## michelledixon17 (Oct 24, 2012)

CERTIFIED CODER

Category:
 Allied Health

Facility:
 LIFE

Department:
 MEDICAL RECORDS

Schedule:
 Part Time Benefits Eligible

Shift:
 Days

Hours:
 2-3 days a week; 8:00am-4:30pm

Job Details:
 High School/GED
Related experience required

To review the contents of the medical record to identify and assign the appropriate diagnoses and procedures according t the ICD-9-CM and CPT-4 coding classification systems for inpatient, outpatient, ER and SPU accounts.  Coding is to be in accordance with established AHIMA Coding Compliance Ethics, AHA's Coding Clinic and Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting.  The Guidelines from the AMA's CPT Assistant are to be used for the CPT-4 Coding.  Data abstraction according to established departmental procedure. 



Required at time of interview:



RHIA or RHIT or CCS or CPC 

If interested please visit www.stmaryhealthcare.org


----------



## wojciechowski.renata3@gmail.com (Oct 26, 2012)

*re:  job notice part time*

thank you for the notice.  This is my first time applying for work as a medical coder.


----------



## rgriff (Oct 30, 2012)

Is this remote or inhouse position?


----------

